

Aussie judge wants to see live BitTorrent demo - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/communications/soa/Judge-wants-to-see-live-BitTorrent-demo/0,130061791,339298909,00.htm

======
taitems
iiNet is pretty much the fall guy for this issue, as a vast array of other
ISPs provide a similar "look the other way" service and are never publicly
called out for it. It's more so the fact that every time iiNet undermines the
Government's wishes, they make a media circus out of it.

------
JacobAldridge
Requests latest Tarantino film as "my wife insisted we choose _Twilight_ last
weekend".

